# Any THREADLESS users on here?



## Gian (Nov 12, 2010)

I recently came up with a design for one of their contests. It's based on a pun about silicones haha.

Check it out, tell me what you think, and vote for me! 5$! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










http://www.threadless.com/submission/308924/Silly_Cones

^ The actual submission is a Flash file so I couldn't post it up.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 12, 2010)

It's cute.


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 12, 2010)

I first thought it was a VLC shirt...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 12, 2010)

Unless somebody says "silly" I wouldn't have gotten the joke.


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 12, 2010)

lol nice idea actually. I would actually buy this one. Im no designer but I buy threadless shirts all the time. Theyre the only nerd shirts I wear.


----------



## Gian (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks _Chaz_!

@Berthenk, what's VLC?

@Rydian: Yeah, but most shirts are like that. Someone's wearing it and then another person asks him/her about the shirt. Then he explains it, and says 'get it?' and then they go 'ohhh'

At least I hope that's the effect =)

EDIT:

Thanks also dinofan! It's my first ever Threadless submission, so I'm trying to advertise it so I could get more votes. $10,000 dollars on the line here!


----------



## playallday (Nov 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 13, 2010)

Gian said:
			
		

> @Berthenk, what's VLC?


It's a media player by VideoLAN.


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 13, 2010)

ive bought quite a few shirts from THREADLESS, its a real nice site. I rock my geek tops all the time. Only thing bad about it, living in the UK i get stiffed everytime they're imported.

But let me say, your t-shirt design is NICE! it'll be very popular! And yeah it reminded me of VLC also, lol, makes me want it even more!!
Well done make, hope you make millions :-D

-fishykipper


----------



## Gian (Nov 13, 2010)

Ohhh I see how it can remind you of VLC haha.

Thanks Arctic for putting the Flash up!
And thanks fishykipper. =) I hope I do too ... hahaha.

Please vote and tell your friends! I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 13, 2010)

This is a nice little design. Simple, stylish, easy to see what's going on, and with a consistent color scheme.

Color me impressed! And the pun is brilliant, as well.


----------



## Gian (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay thank you geoflcl!

Btw did you draw your ava and sig? The style is uber cute!


----------

